# Noobie Question



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I'm looking into an RV for the coast. I really don't want a monthly water/septic/waste payment, so was thinking about an RV and getting at least the electric hooked up. If I do this, how long do the tanks last? 
Reading that the 3 tanks are roughly 40 gallons in size, how long will the fresh water tank last, the blackwater, and the grey?

I was curious if the tanks would at least get me through a long weekend of fishing? It would be me, wife, and two young sons. Wonder how much of a pain it is to dump the pooper, and refill the tanks...Dumping and filling once a fishing trip is acceptable, a couple of trips would be very nice..

Lastly, are the aluminum sided RV's the ones to get for the coast? Not really wanting a FEMA as I understand they do not have tanks...

And this is for a lot that I own, no restrictions. Just trying to avoid the monthly payment and hook up fees...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

40 gals of freshwater aint gonna go far with 4 people. are you gonna shower???


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I'm already reconsidering the monthly water bill!!
It may be worth a monthly bill not to have to hassle with the poop and fresh water!
Which means I can look at a FEMA trailer, or anything really I suppose...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

your monthly water bill shouldn't be more than 25.00 per month. to me that is worth not having to relocate the camper to empty the tanks twice to three times a day. I think you will be emptying tanks more than you'll get to go fishing.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

With just me I run out of freshwater first I got a 50 gallon freshwater tank then 40 gallon grey and 40 gallon black. I can go 2.5 days. I cook alot and take 2 showers a day. If you turn the water off when u don't need it in the shower u will save alot.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Okay, decided that I may as well hook up water/septic it just doesn't seem to make sense to cart water and such around each time I go down to enjoy it as you all mentioned and thx for the PM's too.

This is POC I'm referring to, and I have been told that it will run around $3500 to hook up, and that the min monthly payment which includes waste disposal is around $80 a month no matter what. So that is what I was basing this off of. I am going to call the MUD on Monday and get more accurate numbers.

Besides paying for access to county water and septic, what other costs are there in getting the correct hookups for an RV? I am now thinking some type of FEMA Trailer, or a nice used trailer is the way to go since I will be hooked up to everything.

Is craigslist as good as any to start my search? Or is there a good place to go to buy one that 2Coolers recommend, sponser or user?

thx!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/5thwheel/5th-wheel-trailers.php


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hueyfisher-you will be happier with a better model of trailer than FEMA, with a wife and two boys. PPL in New Braunfels or Houston will have good model Used trailers for Sale. I bought one at PPL and my payments are $125 month. I haul mine, so I dump after each trip. Just did it today, and that is just my wife and me for 2 days. I barely make it through one Fresh Water Tank when fishing in Galveston or POC. If you buy Used, check the Roof and Caulk out good. Look for any signs of a leak. Then pull the trigger and sit back and Fish and enjoy!


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

If you do decide to look at FEMA trailers, we bought ours for the deer lease at Archer, next door to PPL. They were very easy to work with, remodeled it the way I wanted and threw in some extras. It has worked out great for what we needed.
DR


----------

